# bought an i7 2600k want opinion on power supply



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm fine with my i3 2120 or whatever it is.... but I got a deal on an i7 2600k. (65 bucks). which brings me to my question....

im looking at video cards. maybe a GTX 970. however, my power supply is a 600w or 650w (can't remember exactly what it is, but its one of those). I got bored and gored out a powermac G5 case and put an ATX in it, and put the power supply in the G5 PS casing. 

from what im reading, that should be good enough, since I don't plan on SLI or anything. However, I do plan on overclocking it a bit. maybe 4GHz. 

would it be a good idea to upgrade the power supply? its a carryover from my old system, it powered a q6600 at 3.6GHz for a couple years, along with a 560Ti. still going strong, voltages in the bios are VERY stable, very little jitter. (corsair) so I don't have any worries about it going out anytime soon.... 

so with an i7 at 4GHz, maybe a little more, and a 970 or higher, 32GB of DDR3, 240GB Samsung evo ssd and 1TB WD 7200rpm, a 600-650W PS should be able to handle the load, right?

im seeing stuff over on toms about overclocked i7s running at sub 200w. ....whether I believe it, I don't know.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Then minimum requirement for that GTX 970 is a 500 watt PSU, then factor in all your components. To get a pretty good idea of total wattage needed, use one of those PSU calculators and just input your information. I would say with with a 650 watt PSU, you should be fine. Personally I would opt for a 750 watt for any immediate add on's....and for future upgrades.


----------



## z28man (Apr 4, 2017)

600-650w should be plenty fine, even for overclocking as long as you don't add another card. I'm curious though on the quality of the power supply. Can you tell us what brand and maybe model? Should say on the sticker. I agree with bassfisher though, if you're planning on adding anymore, keep a new PSU in mind.


----------

